# lgb 2-4-0



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

well my starter set SRR arrived-(dont ask me what came over me -but i just decided i should have one) 

what an ugly 1dwarf of an engine-but somehow i like it (and hate it!) 
i will say its performance and puling power are top notch and ther eis nothing second rate about running characteristics -and it smokes really well 

and 

i DO like the odd ball shorty us coaches that came in the set 

the engine proportions just dont work for me (anyone know of anything that remotely resembles this chubby high short little toad? this engine is just too big for lgb US coaches or anything -to my eye 

and the sound is ...unpredictable-4 chuffs per revoultion at a crawl- i per rev an little faster=and sometimes sound at a standstill...those crazy germans...... 

anyway my question is : 

anyone fitted a hook and loop to the front? and please let me know how 

it has a dummy coupler inserted into the pilot with a shank that is smaller/narrower than the standard lgb hook and loop or knuckle 

and any links to any brilliant make overs would be appreciated too


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By stevedenver on 05/21/2008 6:31 PM
what an ugly 1dwarf of an engine....(and hate it!) 
...the engine proportions just dont work for me (anyone know of anything that remotely resembles this chubby high short little toad? 

anyway my question is : 

anyone fitted a hook and loop to the front? and please let me know how 

it has a dummy coupler inserted into the pilot with a shank that is smaller/narrower than the standard lgb hook and loop or knuckle .... 






First, if you get sick of it, just drop it in the mail and send it here.... I will adopt the poor orphan. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif 

Second, for the front try to find a Lionel coupler loop like they used on Thomas or the other 0-6-0s....they were real narrow shanked...or fire up the Dremel or X-Acto and see if you can't shave a bit off the sides of an LGB/B'mann one.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

thanks - ill do the dremel


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 

I had one too, and thought the sound was just great!! I didn't mind it started chuffing before it started moving! Don't you just love that silly whistle and the ding-ding of the bell? 

To me, it looks like they used early Mikado molds to make this little beast. I had the Southern version, but used it in a trade for a NYC Mogul that was too big for the bar it ran around. You could always take the road pilot off and put on footboards. It might even be possible to add a snowplow, but I didn't have one long enough to try. 

Mark


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark, 
When the Mikado molds were first released they had a Moil cut off the first inch then grew them into the 2-4-0 mold. 
LAO


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The front dummy coupler on the 2-4-0 is the same as my latest American mallet.


----------

